# Dog Doors



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

I know a lot of you guys have built your own dog houses. I did also, but I need to find something for the door now that winter is coming. I think the hole I made for the door won't fit a doggy door.

What do you guys use for a door if a doggy door doesn't fit??


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Sabin, MN: http://www.gundoghousedoor.com/

Probably the best I have seen. I have one for my dog -- outstanding!

Is the hole round? See if you can get one through that company to fit. Can you modify the house at all?


----------



## samson (Jan 18, 2006)

You might want to try Luther Kennels in Casselton, ND. They make a great heavy duty dog door. Here is their web site address: http://www.lutherkennel.com/index.htm

Good luck, Tom


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

Carl in Sabin is the way to go.


----------



## Dooger73 (Jul 19, 2005)

$140 for the Luther door?!?!? OUCH!

Add me to the list of very, very satisfied owners of the Gun Dog House Door. I just put one on my dog's new house last week - just need to add a piece of weatherstripping to quiet the *bang* when it closes.


----------



## rb.number3 (Jun 15, 2004)

Sabin MN. Gun Dog Door
I have used several differnt doors. This is the best door I have found.
Comes with a lifetime quarantee. Carl has a web site, just search
gun dog doors, Sabin Mn. 
You will like these doors, ez to install
Russ


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

I too have the gun dog house door. Very sturdy door. It was about $90, but so far I am happy with it. Only difference is that I mounted mine on the outside of my garage wall, not a door. I have not idea how they will work in a door. I bought mine in Fargo at Dakota Fence and they were about the same price as online.


----------

